# Auto Tuning



## Thoor (3. Juli 2009)

Hallo

Da ich mir Gedanken über Autotuning mache wollte ich mal fragen was ihr denkt was des so kostet ich wolllte:

-Schalensitze mit Hosenträgergurten
-Sportauspuffanlage (z.B. Remus)
-Tieferlegung durch Federsatz
-Klarsichtlampen evtl.
-Schöne Breite Felgen
-Evlt. Rennlenkrad (momo)
-Wenn noch was übrig bleibt an der Karrosserie etwas (Schürze etc)


----------



## EspCap (3. Juli 2009)

Mit einem mittel mit hohem vierstelligen Betrag musst da schon rechnen. Aber genau wird dir das hier keine sagen können (denke ich mal), wende dich einfach mal an ne Werkstatt in deiner Umgebung die das anbietet, die werden dir das sicher genau sagen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (3. Juli 2009)

Schau mal bei http://www.motor-talk.de vorbei, da sind kompetente Leute unterwegs. Ist auch eine andere Zielgruppe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (3. Juli 2009)

Hmm warum autotunig... für mich ist ein Auto ein nutzgegenstand um von A nach B zu kommen, da reicht mir mein Standard Ford Ka mit 50 PS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Keine Ahnung wie alt du bist, aber investier das Geld lieber in was anderes. Neue Möbel, Rente (besser früh als spät) oder Freundin.


----------



## EspCap (3. Juli 2009)

Manchen Leuten reicht auch ein weisgraues PC Gehäuse und andere wollen lieber Kaltlichtkathoden, Wasserkühlung, Seitenfenster... genau das gleiche, nur auf billigerer Ebene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn der TE es will soll er doch, hat doch durchaus Style wenns gut gemacht wird.


----------



## Sin (3. Juli 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Manchen Leuten reicht auch ein weisgraues PC Gehäuse und andere wollen lieber Kaltlichtkathoden, Wasserkühlung, Seitenfenster... genau das gleiche, nur auf billigerer Ebene
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, kenn nur wenig getunte Autos die gut aussehen. Im allgemeinen wird fast jeder Tuner doch eher belächelt als bewundert. Zumindest bei mir im Freundeskreis. Nur das Tunen kann auch schnell zur Sucht werden. Dann wird da noch was gemacht, dann da noch n feintuning, das und dies, etc. Gerade die leute die z.B. Ausbildung zum kfz mechaniker, karosseriebauer etc machen, neigen dazu ihr gesamtes Ausbildungsgeld da rein zu stecken. Das problem ist, bei einem Unfall, der nicht mal selbst verschuldet sein muss, ist alles kaputt.


----------



## Stancer (3. Juli 2009)

Tjo, am besten sind die leute die sich nen billigen 45Ps Polo oder so kaufen aber nen Mega Spoiler dranbauen, das es einfach nur peinlich ausschaut. Dann machen sie es meistens noch net mal selber, sondern lassen es ne Werkstatt machen.

Respekt habe ich nur vor den richtien "Schraubern"


----------



## Thoor (3. Juli 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Tjo, am besten sind die leute die sich nen billigen 45Ps Polo oder so kaufen aber nen Mega Spoiler dranbauen, das es einfach nur peinlich ausschaut. Dann machen sie es meistens noch net mal selber, sondern lassen es ne Werkstatt machen.
> 
> Respekt habe ich nur vor den richtien "Schraubern"


du guckst sicher auch noch auf Rtl 2 "Die Autoschrauber" und glaubst noch das des echt ist oder guckste gleich "Pimp My Ride"? Wenn du nur Müll von dir gibst such dir ne Müllhalde thx....

Ich liebe nichts mehr auf dieser Welt als Autos, seit ich 12 bin wollt ich immer Automech werde, und werde ich bald auch werden (nach der 1. Ausbildung), und warum kommt n so n behinderter Comment mit nem Mega Spoiler? Lies mal unter dem Titel "Nein kein gelegter tiefergelegter weisser Golf GTI 2".... Mein Gott, ich wollt hier keine Beratung was ich mit meinem Geld machen soll ( Ich spar btw für sowas seit ich 14 bin also seit ca 4 Jahren... 5 stelliger Betrag ist geschafft, aber soll was ordentliches werden...), na ja ich hab mich mal umgeschaut, Recaro Schalensitze kosten so zwischen 500 und 1000 euro, davon bräucht ich 2 also sagen wir mal 1400 Euronen, dann nen Endtopf von Remus für ca 300 Euro, tieferlegungssatz von KW kostet ca 100-150 Euro ohne Einbau, Felgen kosten ca 2000 Euro (Ne keine BBS felgen, Barracuda FTW!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), na ja ich hab das Gefühl, sobald man an der Karrosserie zu spachteln beginnt wirds wirklich , WIRKLICH teuer, kennt sich da wer aus?


----------



## Konov (3. Juli 2009)

Spar noch paar Jahre und kauf dir nen Sportwagen deiner Wahl, den brauchste auch nicht tunen dann. ^^
Oder zumindest nur wenig.

Bei Pimp my Ride isses auch geil: Die tunen die Autos bis zum geht nicht mehr mit 15" Bildschirmen und Playstation 3 in der Rückenlehne aber die Teile haben immer noch serienmässige 90 PS ^^
Echt lächerlich die Sendung.


----------



## Thoor (3. Juli 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Spar noch paar Jahre und kauf dir nen Sportwagen deiner Wahl, den brauchste auch nicht tunen dann. ^^
> Oder zumindest nur wenig.
> 
> Bei Pimp my Ride isses auch geil: Die tunen die Autos bis zum geht nicht mehr mit 15" Bildschirmen und Playstation 3 in der Rückenlehne aber die Teile haben immer noch serienmässige 90 PS ^^
> Echt lächerlich die Sendung.


Nein ich will keinen Sportwagen! Ich will ein "Standart" Auto so tunen das es mir gefällt, z.B. so :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schlicht, schick und macht ordentlich was her =)
Ok nicht wirklich standart aber auch kein wirklicher Sportwagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich dachte an nen alten Supra, civic oder MR2, Mini Cooper S wär auch nicht zu verachten =)
Das lustigste an Pimp my ride ist ja, wie sie n typen bringen dessen auto noch knapp 40 läuft, dann knallen sie ordentlich schrott dran und gebens zurück, aber läuft immer noch 40....


----------



## Stancer (3. Juli 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> du guckst sicher auch noch auf Rtl 2 "Die Autoschrauber" und glaubst noch das des echt ist oder guckste gleich "Pimp My Ride"? Wenn du nur Müll von dir gibst such dir ne Müllhalde thx....
> 
> Ich liebe nichts mehr auf dieser Welt als Autos, seit ich 12 bin wollt ich immer Automech werde, und werde ich bald auch werden (nach der 1. Ausbildung), und warum kommt n so n behinderter Comment mit nem Mega Spoiler? Lies mal unter dem Titel "Nein kein gelegter tiefergelegter weisser Golf GTI 2".... Mein Gott, ich wollt hier keine Beratung was ich mit meinem Geld machen soll ( Ich spar btw für sowas seit ich 14 bin also seit ca 4 Jahren... 5 stelliger Betrag ist geschafft, aber soll was ordentliches werden...), na ja ich hab mich mal umgeschaut, Recaro Schalensitze kosten so zwischen 500 und 1000 euro, davon bräucht ich 2 also sagen wir mal 1400 Euronen, dann nen Endtopf von Remus für ca 300 Euro, tieferlegungssatz von KW kostet ca 100-150 Euro ohne Einbau, Felgen kosten ca 2000 Euro (Ne keine BBS felgen, Barracuda FTW!
> 
> ...



Nein, son Müll guck ich net. Ich rede von echten Schraubern und kenn auch son paar. Der eine hat z.b. fast 6 Jahre an einem Motorrad gearbeitet und die Maschine sieht einfach nur geil aus.

Ich selber halte Autotuning für überflüssig aber wer das als richtiges Hobby betreibt bitte. Ich hab nur was gegen diese Möchtegern Tuner


----------



## Thoor (3. Juli 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Nein, son Müll guck ich net. Ich rede von echten Schraubern und kenn auch son paar. Der eine hat z.b. fast 6 Jahre an einem Motorrad gearbeitet und die Maschine sieht einfach nur geil aus.
> 
> Ich selber halte Autotuning für überflüssig aber wer das als richtiges Hobby betreibt bitte. Ich hab nur was gegen diese Möchtegern Tuner


6 Jahre an ner Maschine arbeiten ist nix, wenn du selber eine gebaut hast und ne Genehmigung bekommst dann haste echt was drauf, ich kann auch jeden Tag ne Schraube mehr anbringen und dann von 20 Jahren reden, aber wenns dich nicht interessiert was machst du dann hier? Husch raus aus meinem Thread *Besen hol*


----------



## Stress05 (3. Juli 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> guckste gleich "Pimp My Ride"?



ey die Sendung ist COOL ^^ nix gegen Pimp my Ride ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cørradø (4. Juli 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Nein ich will keinen Sportwagen! Ich will ein "Standart" Auto so tunen das es mir gefällt, z.B. so :
> Ok nicht wirklich standart aber auch kein wirklicher Sportwagen
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Thoor!
Ja... der Skyline ist in Japan tatsächlich ein standart Auto. Wie ca. der 3er BMW in unseren Breiten... ^^

Mir ist nach den ganzen Beiträgen jetzt nicht mehr klar, ob du dein Tuningvorhaben noch umsetzen willst oder ein neues/anderes Auto kaufen willst, oder beides?
Spachteln ist nicht wirklich teuer sondern das lackieren danach!
Normalerweise wird - ausser nach dem Unfall - eh nix gespachtelt oder liebäugelst du mit diesem affengattigen "cleaning"?

-Schalensitze mit Hosenträgergurten
es müssen nicht immer Recaros sein ^^
ich les so zwischen den Zeilen, dass es hauptsächlich um Optik geht und nicht um Rennsporttechnik...
"Schalensitze" kann man z.B. nicht umklappen d.h. wenn's'n sportlicher Zweitürer ist wird die Rückbank nicht mehr zugänglich.
500-1000EUR sind dann aber bunte Stoffsitze! 
In jedem Fall kommen Sitzkonsolen (also Adapter die die Schalen/Halbschalen auf deiner Serienbefestigung montieren) und Laufschienen dazu. Sind rund 170-200EUR/Seite.
Hosenträgergurte 130EUR/Seite ohne/mit Gurtstraffer: 190EUR

-Sportauspuffanlage (z.B. Remus)
es muss nicht immer Remus sein.
Ganze Anlage oder ESD? Endtopf für 300EUR riecht mir zu sehr nach dem weißen 2er Golf ^^ das macht nur Lärm, keinen Sound!

-Tieferlegung durch Federsatz
Federn sind auch a gesagt ohne b zu sagen. Die Ölwanne wirds dir danken. Aber ich seh spätestens bei den Barracuda-Felgen, dass wir völlig verschiedene Geschmäcker haben ;-)
Der Montagepreis (/Arbeit, wenn dus selbst machst) von Federn oder gleich nem gesamten Fahrwerk is in etwa das selbe.
Federnsatz ca. 200-300EUR (ohne Einbau)
Sportfahrwerk ca. 700EUR (ohne Einbau)
Gewindefahrwerk 900-1700EUR (ohne Einbau)

-Klarsichtlampen evtl.
Front ca. 150-250 EUR (inkl. Angel-Eyes ^^)
Heck ca. 80-200EUR (natürlich immer je nach Fahrzeugtyp - Preise = LED Optik)

-Schöne Breite Felgen
Naja... da kommt's natürlich ganz auf die Wunschfelge an ^^

-Evlt. Rennlenkrad (momo)
Kannst es dir sicher denken: es muss nicht immer "momo" sein ^^ gehn bei 90EUR los nach oben offen...
"raid" mit Airbag (!) ca. 400EUR

-Wenn noch was übrig bleibt an der Karrosserie etwas (Schürze etc) 
kommt natürlich aufs Modell an!
Vollverspoilerung 2er Golf unlackiert:
Stosstange GFK - 400EUR
Kotflügel megabreit - 500EUR
Seitenschweller - 480EUR
Heckschürze diffusoroptik - 290EUR
Heckflügel ? - 380EUR
15kg Kleber - 285EUR
Alugitter - ca. 50EUR
Lackieren kannst nochmal ca +50% je Teil rechnen.... gesamtes Auto zwischen 2000-5000EUR

Den Klassiker Tönungsfolie haste vergessen ^^
Von HiFi auch keine Rede... ^^

Immer auf eine ABE achten!
Wenn ich gerade in der Situation wäre wie du, dann würd ich mir aus den USA (wg. Devisenkurs) einen Wagen importieren lassen, den's bei uns gar nicht gibt (Camaro, Charger, Corvette? je nach Geldbeutel) Vollausstattung (Leder(!), Klima, Navi)! DAS ist cool.
Ich würd mich ernsthaft - und das ist jetzt als guter Rat gemeint - fragen ob ich mein erspartes Geld wirklich in den Umbau eines Autos noch investieren wollen würde. Natürlich werden dich alle 13-17Jährigen bewundern. Aber gerade bei der weiblichen Zielgruppe kommen edle, dezente Automobile deutlich besser an als Fast-and-Furious Reiskocher.
Aus Sicht des Autofanatikers kann ich dir nur sagen: Hubraum statt Spoiler! Keine zwei Jahre nachdem ich das komplette o.g. Programm durchhatte (inkl. Chiptuning, LLK, Spurverbreiterung, Brembos, Überrollkäfig, Folien, HiFi usw.) hab ich mir ein schnelleres Serienauto gekauft, mit mehr Hubraum und mehr PS weil die 4 Zylinder auf Dauer einfach unbefriedingend waren. Mehr SEIN als Schein ist die Devise! Ich hab jetzt vergessen wie alt du warst... Schonmal an Familienplanung denken... weiss net obs net besser wäre nen Bausparvertrag zu machen. (Den kannst dann immernoch für n S4/S6 verwenden, wo dann auch ein Kinderwagen reinpasst). Das Geld is nach den Umbauten weg und bezahlt bekommste das Tuning von niemandem. Auch wenn dem potentiellen Käufer der Sabber im Mund zusammenläuft wird er sagen "Schön und gut aber das will ich nicht, mir gehts ums Auto, das muss ich zurückbauen etc etc..."
feel free 2 flame


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. Juli 2009)

Schönes Teil Corrado

Kann deinem letzten Abschnitt nur zustimmen.

Lieber ein wenig mehr Geld ausgeben, und dann ein richtiges Auto ( auch ohne Tuning gibts schöne ) kaufen.

Wichtig : Erhaltungskosten werden oft unterschätzt.

P.S.  Wenn du dir einen Skyline kaufen willst, der vllt auch ma richtig schnell sein soll, dann solltest du dir einen R32 kaufen.
Der ist am leichtesten und billigsten, also da kannste noch Geld reinstecken ^^
Wenn dir der von der Optik net passt, kannste auchn R33 nehmen, der sieht dem R34 sehr ähnlich. ( da gibts auch für wenig geld umrüstkits für noch mehr R34 Optik )
Für den R34 zahlst dir halt echtn Ast ab.... das geht auch wesentlich billiger ( R32 GTR kriegste für den Preis von nem R34 GTS/GTT also schon um einiges billiger )


----------



## Thoor (4. Juli 2009)

Ich kauf mir nen Toyota MR2 oder nen Subaru Impreza WRX STI, der hat Standart schon 320 PS =) Da brauchts wirklich nur noch Optik, na ja Ich hab mir auch überlegt statt Tieferlegungssatz KW Stufe 1 Fahrwerk einzubauen aber ist scheiss teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und Felgen müssen nicht Barracuda sein, ich wollte damit sagen das ich nicht so auf BBS 2 Standartfelgen stehe sondern was extravagantes suche :/


----------



## Stress05 (4. Juli 2009)

mitsubishi lancer evolution x kauf dir einfach den der sieht schon ohne Tuning super aus! 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnir_Kamui (4. Juli 2009)

wenn schon autos aufmotzen dann richtig!

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Itasha


----------



## Cørradø (4. Juli 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> mitsubishi lancer evolution x kauf dir einfach den der sieht schon ohne Tuning super aus!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Abbildung zeigt - wenn ich mich nicht täusche - einen Evo IX ^^ (Falz vor der Lufthutze) 

@Thoor/Impreza WRX STi:
Da haste natürlich dann ein fahrdynamisches Sahnetörtchen (leicht, viel PS, 4WD, Sperrdifferenzial) und die meisten Dinge von der Wunschliste schon serienmäßig!


----------



## Deathstyle (4. Juli 2009)

Tourenwagen oder dezenter Serienwagen <3 - ich mag diese Reiskocher nichtmehr, aus dem Alter bin ich auch raus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich rate dir von dem Toyota MR2 dringenst ab, mir jedenfalls kam dieses Auto schon immer wien Frauenauto vor und mit der Meinung steh ich nicht alleine da - ich mein das könnte dir ja egal sein aber wenn du schon so an das Thema ran gehst willst du das sicher ganz und garnicht.


----------



## Stress05 (4. Juli 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Die Abbildung zeigt - wenn ich mich nicht täusche - einen Evo IX ^^ (Falz vor der



Kann sein kenne mich halt auch nicht super mit autos aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (5. Juli 2009)

Na ja Evo ist einfach scheiss teuer, subaru hab ich halt massiv rabatt wie auch auf toyota ersatzteile da ich beim importeur arbeite

und ne danke auf so nen animeschrott hab ich echt keine lust  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (6. Juli 2009)

> Auto Tuning, Nein Kein weisser, tiefergelegter weisser Golf 2 GTI


Ah, dann wirds wohl ein gelber, tiefergelegter gelber(?) Golf 2 TGI sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sprousatm (6. Juli 2009)

Tu dir selbst den Gefallen und kauf dir keinen Subaru. Mir kann kein halbstarker 18 jähriger erzählen, dass er frisch mit dem führerschein mit nem 320 PS Auto klar kommt. Und wofür die Leistung,w enn man sie nicht ab und zu mal gebrauchen will.

Kauf dir ne Zwischenlösung, bastel bissel dran rum und kauf dir 5-10 jahre später so ne rakete. Deine Umwelt wirds dir hoch anrechnen.

Zu deinen ganzen Tuningbasteleien...

Schalensitze sind zwar nett. Vollschalen aber meistens nicht erlaubt laut stvzo.. ausser du willst nen 2sitzer draus machen oder einen kaufen. Ebenso mit hosenträgergurten. Die sind ja nach hinten zu den gurten verbunden und somit fallen auch die sitze hinten weg.

Baracuda felgen? Bekommste auch für weniger Geld mehr. O.o


----------



## Funstyle (6. Juli 2009)

Du wirst dich noch umgucken, was solche Karren im Unterhalt kosten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal ganz davon ab, dass du damit sowieso vorm Baum landen wirst.


----------



## Potpotom (7. Juli 2009)

Hmm... ich würde mir gleich ein richtiges Auto kaufen, dann brauchst du nicht mehr daran rumzufuschen.


----------



## dalai (7. Juli 2009)

Ist euch auch schon mal aufgefallen das es in amerikanischen Tuningsendungen (v.a. Pimp my Ride) eigentlich nur darum geht, ein möglichst gutes Soundsystem und möglichst viele Monitore in ein Auto einzubauen? 
Das dümmste was ich bisher sah war das sie ein Auto eigentlich einfach in einen BMW umgebaut hatten, absoluter Mist, kauft doch direkt einen BMW!


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Juli 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Ist euch auch schon mal aufgefallen das es in amerikanischen Tuningsendungen (v.a. Pimp my Ride) eigentlich nur darum geht, ein möglichst gutes Soundsystem und möglichst viele Monitore in ein Auto einzubauen?
> Das dümmste was ich bisher sah war das sie ein Auto eigentlich einfach in einen BMW umgebaut hatten, absoluter Mist, kauft doch direkt einen BMW!



Ist ja auch imho eher für die jüngere generation, die Serie.


----------



## Rebotic (7. Juli 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Da ich mir Gedanken über Autotuning mache wollte ich mal fragen was ihr denkt was des so kostet ich wolllte:
> 
> ...



Was überhaupt fürn nen Auto?
Btw. mach dir erstmal gedanken über die finazierung,versicherung,steuern etc.


----------



## Potpotom (9. Juli 2009)

Wie solls denn eigentlich werden? Gutes dezentes Tuning oder so eine Karre mit möglichst vielen Anbauteilen?

Für ersteres würde ich mich erstmal für ein Auto entscheiden und dann beim Haustuner schauen was die so machen können... ich persönlich war bei ABT (Audi) und Wolf (Ford) und die haben dort einfach mal richtig schicke Pakete zusammengestellt - alles unter Garantie und mit Zulassung versteht sich. Kostet eventuell etwas mehr, aber dass scheint eh nicht dein Problem zu sein.

Für die zweite Variante... naja, geh in einen Hornbach oder Obi (BMW) und kauf dir irgendeinen Schrott und tacker es an die Karre, schöner wird die Kiste eh nicht.


----------



## Thoor (9. Juli 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Wie solls denn eigentlich werden? Gutes dezentes Tuning oder so eine Karre mit möglichst vielen Anbauteilen?
> 
> Für ersteres würde ich mich erstmal für ein Auto entscheiden und dann beim Haustuner schauen was die so machen können... ich persönlich war bei ABT (Audi) und Wolf (Ford) und die haben dort einfach mal richtig schicke Pakete zusammengestellt - alles unter Garantie und mit Zulassung versteht sich. Kostet eventuell etwas mehr, aber dass scheint eh nicht dein Problem zu sein.
> 
> Für die zweite Variante... naja, geh in einen Hornbach oder Obi (BMW) und kauf dir irgendeinen Schrott und tacker es an die Karre, schöner wird die Kiste eh nicht.


Dezent mit Stil und Klasse aber kein Auto für 50 jähriger

Und die ganzen Bla bla knall gegen nen Baum Typen hier... Ich bin nicht so blöd und bretter mit 320 PS durch den Wald... für so etwas gibt es die Nordschleife..., und das mit ABT Audi ist schon nice, aber leider ziemlich teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hosenträger Gurte sind soweit ich weiss erlaubt solange hinten niemand sitzt, bzw es muss eifnach noch die Möglichkeit eines normalen Gurtes am Auto dran sein.

Und Yarp gibt nen 2 Sitzer warscheinlich Toyota MR2, aber den ersten =) Schön mit Heckantrieb und Heckmotor, ideal zum driften :>


----------



## Potpotom (9. Juli 2009)

Schau mal bei TTE nach... ein guter Freund von mir hat einen Celica von denen aufpeppen lassen, die sind soweit ich weiss einer der Tuner von Toyota.


----------



## vollmi (10. Juli 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Und die ganzen Bla bla knall gegen nen Baum Typen hier... Ich bin nicht so blöd und bretter mit 320 PS durch den Wald...




Es wird sich nicht vermeiden lassen die 300 PS überall hin mitzunehmen auch in den Wald. Oder willst du jedem Waldstück ausweichen?

Du könntest dir z.b. ne nette Corvette C4 zulegen, da lässt sich einiges machen. oder einen NISSAN 300ZX. Alles Autos die schon relativ günstig zu kriegen sind. Dann gehören sie dir und du kannst nach und nach Tunen wie du lustig bist.
Ein Auto auf Leasing kaufen oder so ist ne blöde Idee wenn man was dran verändern will.

Es gibt z.B. bei Sportsitzen auch günstigere Varianten die sich effektiv mit Recaro messen können Sportsitze

Aber eben 5000 Euro sind schnell verbraucht.  Damit könnt ich mir n netten Kompressor in meinen Grand Cherokee 5.2 Liter einbauen und dann wärs verbraucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG René


----------



## sympathisant (10. Juli 2009)

ein wenig OT:

wenn ich zeit hätte würd ich mir nen caterham-bausatz bestellen und das ding aufbauen.


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. Juli 2009)

mitm Caterham haste aber kein richtiges Auto ^^

Also mein Traum is ja ein Factory Five Type 65 Coupe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber das kriegste in Deutschland nicht zugelassen -.-  ( oder nur extrem schwer )


----------



## sympathisant (10. Juli 2009)

na der ist zumindest für die strasse zugelassen. wie am nummernschild zu erkennen ist. 

die farbe ist scheisse, aber ansonsten geiles gefährt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (10. Juli 2009)

Ich weiss net, wirkt auf mich wie ein Spielzeug, nicht wie ein Auto. 

Ich hatte mir damals einen A4 von Abt fertig machen lassen und nun einen S-Max von Wolf... das sind noch normale Autos und auch als solche zu erkennen und zu verwenden. Aber das ist sicherlich Geschmackssache.

So als Hobby stelle ich mir das aber geil vor, in meiner Garage steht seit knapp 10 Jahren ein 79er 911 Targa (79 weil auch mein "Baujahr")... damals fü 4000DM gekauft und hoffentlich irgendwann mal fahrbereit. Da ist ein Bausatz sicherlich freundlicher zu einem Bastler. *g


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich seh grad die neue Version vom Nissan GT-R auf RTL2 Grit, woah geiles Teil - da brauchste auch wirklich nichts mehr dran machen..


----------



## Falathrim (12. Juli 2009)

Doch, die hässlichen Schürzen und den hässlichen Spoiler weg...dann sieht er aus wie ein Rallywagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (12. Juli 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich seh grad die neue Version vom Nissan GT-R auf RTL2 Grit, woah geiles Teil - da brauchste auch wirklich nichts mehr dran machen..



Auch wenn der GT-R verglichen mit den vergleichbaren Sportwagen anderer Hersteller wie Porsche oder Audi extrem günstig ist, wird sein Preis das Vermögen des TE bei weitem übersteigen. Vom Unterhalt und den Reifen (Verzahnung der Gummis in den Felgensitzen um das rutschen auf denselben zu vermeiden) wollen wir garnicht erst reden.

mfG René


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Doch, die hässlichen Schürzen und den hässlichen Spoiler weg...dann sieht er aus wie ein Rallywagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Beim Spoiler geb ich dir recht, sonst: ander Farbe = win!

@vollmi, da hast du leider recht, ich wollte damit aber zeigen das es auch - wie hier schon öfter beschrieben - hammer Autos gibt ohne das sie gleich nach provinzfußballer-tuning-Szene aussehen - ich mag das dezente.


----------



## Soramac (12. Juli 2009)

Auto Tuning = Sieht aus wie gewollt, nicht gekonnt.


----------



## Potpotom (13. Juli 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Auto Tuning = Sieht aus wie gewollt, nicht gekonnt.


Du meinst eher dieses Hornbach-BMW-Tuning glaub ich... *g

Also das sieht auch wie gekonnt aus finde ich...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nein, es ist nicht meiner... meiner ist schwarz und hat orange farbene Umrandungen an Grill und Schürze.


----------



## Kaldreth (13. Juli 2009)

Ich finds ja viel schöner wie es nen Kumpel gemacht hat! Sich schön nen alten Ford Capri gekauft und den schön fertig gemacht! Nen netten V6 eingebaut sehr schön! Mag das Restaurieren von Autos sehr viel lieber als das pimpen von aktuellen Autos! Aber jedem das seine! 

das ist zwar nicht das Auto vom Kumpel aber es ist trotzdem sehr schick!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (13. Juli 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich weiss net, wirkt auf mich wie ein Spielzeug, nicht wie ein Auto.
> 
> Ich hatte mir damals einen A4 von Abt fertig machen lassen und nun einen S-Max von Wolf... das sind noch normale Autos und auch als solche zu erkennen und zu verwenden. Aber das ist sicherlich Geschmackssache.
> 
> So als Hobby stelle ich mir das aber geil vor, in meiner Garage steht seit knapp 10 Jahren ein 79er 911 Targa (79 weil auch mein "Baujahr")... damals fü 4000DM gekauft und hoffentlich irgendwann mal fahrbereit. Da ist ein Bausatz sicherlich freundlicher zu einem Bastler. *g



jepp. mir gings dabei auch mehr um die arbeit bzw. das hobby als das fertige ergebnis. aber wenns dann irgendwann mal fährt weiss man was man getan hat und hat sicherlich auch ne menge gelernt.


----------

